# 8 string classical guitar with chin technique (seriously)



## distressed_romeo (May 5, 2007)

Alexander Vynograd - Eight String Guitar

This guy plays an 8 string classical tuned AEADGCEA. Interestingly though, he writes his music on a unique stave so he can 'think' of it as being tuned EBEADGBE. An interesting approach to say the least, coupled with the fact that he frets notes with the side of his chin while playing...


----------



## distressed_romeo (May 5, 2007)

Fuck me, check out the recordings of him playing Bach...


----------



## Metal Ken (May 5, 2007)

ive seen that guy before, he's a badass.


----------



## Mastodon (May 5, 2007)

I've seen this guy before but totally forgot about him.


----------



## Jongpil Yun (May 6, 2007)

Weird. Reminds me of a guy I saw who plays with a teaspoon in his mouth that he uses as a slide.


----------



## distressed_romeo (May 6, 2007)

Jongpil Yun said:


> Weird. Reminds me of a guy I saw who plays with a teaspoon in his mouth that he uses as a slide.



Do you mean this guy?

YouTube - Teaspoon Slide Guitar Master, Hannes Coetzee of S. Africa

EDIT: Actually, on closer inspection, there are a few people with videos of themselves playing in that style...wierd!


----------



## Jongpil Yun (May 7, 2007)

distressed_romeo said:


> Do you mean this guy?
> 
> YouTube - Teaspoon Slide Guitar Master, Hannes Coetzee of S. Africa
> 
> EDIT: Actually, on closer inspection, there are a few people with videos of themselves playing in that style...wierd!



Yeah that'd be it. You wouldn't think mouth teaspoon sliding would really catch on.


----------



## distressed_romeo (May 7, 2007)

Jongpil Yun said:


> Yeah that'd be it. You wouldn't think mouth teaspoon sliding would really catch on.



Having said that, 40 years ago, people would probably have said the same about tapping... I can't see the teaspoon style ever appearing on a top 40 song though...


----------



## Grom (May 8, 2007)

distressed_romeo said:


> Having said that, 40 years ago, people would probably have said the same about tapping... I can't see the teaspoon style ever appearing on a top 40 song though...



Paulo Gilberto used a drill, you never know ...


----------



## The Dark Wolf (May 8, 2007)

Nice find!

Here's another 8-string classical guy, and an amazing, amazing player.

Paul Galbraith

Paul Galbraith
Paul Galbraith - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

He taught a master class when I was a classical guitar student at the University of Toledo. Just flawless technique.


----------



## yevetz (May 18, 2007)

He is from Ukraine


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (May 18, 2007)

where the hell do these get these cool ass guitars?


----------

